# The Nu-Holocaust Megathread



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 26, 2021)

A new paranoia is beginning to rise in the world. This paranoia is a new genocide.

France has recently passed legislation to require vaccine papers if you want to use public transportation or eat at a restaurant, failing to have your papers on you equals six months in prison, failing to check them as a business is a year in prison. The French populace have already burned down at least one vaccine clinic in protest & continue to protest this new legislature.

The governments of the globe are now colluding with social media websites to target "far right" & "alt-right" users of such websites & other sites, the Biden administration wants people who have committed wrong-think on these platforms to be banned on others. Think of how Alex Jones was practically swept off the internet.

Paypal & other institutions are now seeking to block funding to "extremists" groups, which really just means right wingers, Trump supporters (or MAGATS (maggots) as they call them) or any crackpot they don't like.

So now we're at the point people are now expecting a genocide to occur, for our interests we'll call this the "Nu-Holocaust", named so after Nu-Metal.

We're here to speculate whether or not we're on the fast track (I see what you did there) for concentration camps and mass murder.

Here is a handy dandy chart for us all to argue over as provided by Jack Posobiec.

Where are we now?




Remember, just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not coming for you.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jul 26, 2021)

I still think Soviet Subversion is more likely than genocide.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 26, 2021)

Dunno. The pic itself is really a liberal interpretation of things. Like actual genocide has an ethnic conflict over resources and bragging rights. Nobody cares enough just to kill people for no reason.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jul 26, 2021)

Zelos Wilder said:


> I still think Soviet Subversion is more likely than genocide.


Pretty much.






It was a long game for them and those leftover from the KGB are probably laughing right now.


----------



## ouch (Jul 26, 2021)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> It was a long game for them and those leftover from the KGB are probably laughing right now.


so deep  definitely never saw this clip before really changes my perspective on things  thx


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 26, 2021)

ouch said:


> so deep  definitely never saw this clip before really changes my perspective on things  thx


 thank you for your contribution that certainly added a lot  thx


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Jul 26, 2021)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> thank you for your contribution that certainly added a lot  thx


Nigga you got a point. Let me tell you about an underground group that can overtake the government.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 26, 2021)

If you want to liken the situation to something nasty, think more in the lines of post Stalinist socialist countries. Sure, you won't be mass gulaged, but you need to always parrot the slogans, your relatively stable life can be sabotaged for sticking out too much etc.

Basically Havel's power of the powerless, with super digital survillance and private law enforcement.


----------



## Billy Beer (Jul 26, 2021)

It's fun to speculate but nah, this ain't happening.

France and whoever can ban whomever they want to but it won't pick the economy up.

I said in the wuhan megathread that the part of this pandemic I'm looking forward to the most is shops and stores telling me to be vaxxed and masked before I can shop there, then 6 months later begging people for money. You can go fuck yourselves.

The mom and pop stores and SMEs gave been gutted, now its the mega stores and mega markets' turn to go hari kari

Just watch which stores don't push for vax and mask, and those that do. There will be a common link between them and in 12 months time, there will be another big push of consolidation and monopolising on industries.


----------



## constant exposure (Jul 26, 2021)

I'll never forgive the troglodytes who stole the autistic stickers I EARNED to prolong their worthless existence.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 26, 2021)

constant exposure said:


> I'll never forgive the troglodytes who stole the autistic stickers I EARNED to prolong their worthless existence.


I do wish all stickers were avaiable.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 26, 2021)

HymanHive said:


> It's fun to speculate but nah, this ain't happening.
> 
> France and whoever can ban whomever they want to but it won't pick the economy up.
> 
> ...


You're probably right, but I can totally see them pushing for this shit regardless & watch in shockedpikachuface when the house of cards fall apart.


----------



## Childe (Jul 26, 2021)

This is very retarded.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 26, 2021)

BigBidenCock said:


> If you actually believe any of this then you deserve to be holocausted (in real life, with a gun)


In this case it's debilitating autism I suspect. Although in that case he should get a tardwrangler assigned to him


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 26, 2021)

Blamo said:


> I do wish all stickers were avaiable.



little colorful stickers

serious business


----------



## Ita Mori (Jul 26, 2021)

I cannot ignore the amount of disappointment I experienced when I realized this wasn't a thread about nu-metal's resurgence that must be stopped at all costs.



MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> The French populace have already burned down at least one vaccine clinic in protest


Badass. Nu-metal sucks.


----------



## tehpope (Jul 26, 2021)

We're somewhere between 5 or 6. I voted for 6 btw. But people are fearing for the worst. Hopefully its just turns out like @HymanHive said. But you never know.

The globalists are dead set on EVERYONE being vaxed one way or another. Why we don't know. Most likely because Big Pharma wants to make a profit. Could be for more malcious things like people tracking (even though cell phones do that), depopulation (sterilzation), or weakening people to actually die by covid or something else.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jul 26, 2021)

A specific group has not been named yet, the us is at unvaccinated vs vaccinated.


----------



## tehpope (Jul 26, 2021)

Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> A specific group has not been named yet, the us is at unvaccinated vs vaccinated.


White Nationalists, Nazis, MAGA chuds, et al. White GOP voting males fall under that umbrella. Mostly.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 26, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> Badass. Nu-metal sucks.


Fact Check: Untrue.


----------



## ouch (Jul 26, 2021)

Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> A specific group has not been named yet, the us is at unvaccinated vs vaccinated.


_ok but what side are the half vaccinated on?_
*it's obvious man - they're with the Blacks. *
_but what about the mask wearers?_
*the Blacks. *






Spoiler: brugges


----------



## Ita Mori (Jul 26, 2021)

Blamo said:


> Fact Check: Untrue.


I miss the WTC. Fucking CIA...


----------



## Blamo (Jul 26, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> I miss the WTC. Fucking CIA...


Yeah. It was a prime New Formalist building. I hoped they will just rebuild them with modern tech.


----------



## FFinfo (Jul 26, 2021)

tehpope said:


> White Nationalists, Nazis, MAGA chuds, et al. White GOP voting males fall under that umbrella. Mostly.


There will not be an extermination-based genocide of white people. The majority of the US is white and the majority of the US’ nonwhite population desires whiteness.
Even your most neon-haired decolonization advocate ultimately dies alone or - surprise - settles down with a white person. Self-hating whites gain some confidence when it’s their turn to pay for their transgressions. Hispanic and Asian parents still encourage finding a white partner to their children.
The West hates white people the same way teenagers hate their parents; shallowly, and not at all when the phone bill needs to be paid.
You could possibly argue that a replacement effort exists via immigration, but white people are still largely ingroup-preferenced as well as being the most desirable race in the word for non-whites. White people wouldn’t mix themselves out of existence.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jul 26, 2021)

Lol 'the 10 stages of genocide' invented by the same kikes you're complaining about censoring Paypal (as if this is new and they haven't been censoring Palestinians, Syrians, Yemenis, and white nationalists for more than half a decade)


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 26, 2021)

Nu-Holocaust Megathread? More like Nu-Holocaust Megatard.

Amirite, guise?


----------



## Superman93 (Jul 26, 2021)

This is so fucking stupid lmao


----------



## IKOL (Jul 26, 2021)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> So now we're at the point people are now expecting a genocide to occur, for our interests we'll call this the "Nu-Holocaust", named so after Nu-Metal


Named after nu-metal huh? 
Nu-jews, rejoice! Retardacy will prevail! (Not) 
===
Okay, seriously, why would there be any?


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Jul 26, 2021)

Something happened to me last Thursday when I was driving home. I had a couple of miles to go - I looked up and saw a glowing orange object in the sky, to the east. It was moving very irregularly. Suddenly there was intense light all around me, and when I came to, I was home.


----------



## Skitzels (Jul 26, 2021)

For a second I thought this was going to be a thread discussing if the Holocaust even happened at all


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Jul 26, 2021)

I wonder if the definition of Genocide needs to be updated. We are adding definitions for Zaddy and other nonsense words, why not also add genocide as an abstract. It is very easy to kill a group of people without actually causing death on them.


----------



## Neil (Jul 26, 2021)

imagine genuinely believing any of this


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Jul 26, 2021)

Neil said:


> imagine genuinely believing any of this


Brought to you by the brain trust that unironically turns to Razorfist, Jack Posobiec, and Disclosed.tv for information


----------



## Neil (Jul 26, 2021)

big ups liquid richard said:


> Brought to you by the brain trust that unironically turns to* Razorfist, Jack Posobiec, and Disclosed.tv *for information


Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## Some Badger (Jul 26, 2021)

I wish I could rate this thread autistic, but instead I'll just respectfully disagree with your position pertaining to whether or not the West is on the fast track to committing genocide on its own people for noncompliance. The people opposed to another wave of lockdowns and mandatory vaccinations are more diverse in opinion than you'd think. It's not just shut-in libertarians and right-leaning autists being monitored by the fed boys. How do you even genocide a mindset?


----------



## potato in mah painus (Jul 26, 2021)

I voted stage 6, because we have been polarized as fuck with one political party well on its way to dominance in the US. The next years are going to be nasty, especally since covid has been a excuse to ramp up the propaganda and division.


----------



## Revo (Jul 27, 2021)

@Hollywood Hulk Hogan ,What are your thoughts about this thread made by Marvin?


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jul 27, 2021)

Wrong stages chart bro, here's the correct one:


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 27, 2021)

Revo said:


> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan ,What are your thoughts about this thread made by Marvin?


Debilitating autism. A&H personified


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jul 27, 2021)

squeezin out a loose meat sandwich on this shitting street dont mind me


----------



## Blamo (Jul 27, 2021)

Skitzels said:


> For a second I thought this was going to be a thread discussing if the Holocaust even happened at all


Nah, this is just the thread in waiting for the reboot of the Schindler's List/Holocaust cinematic universe. Nothing is sacred for Hollywood after all.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jul 27, 2021)

Really the only chance of a modern genocide in the west is that the incoming economic collapse will make niggers go full Zimbabwe and enter suburban areas with machetes.

The problem is that there is no gain for the ultra wealthy in letting any of the political sides win, better just stroke meaningless conflict to have them waste all their time and effort screeching at each other. That's also why Biden is doing the same centrist shit Trump did rather than any political purge.


----------



## ouch (Jul 27, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> squeezin out a loose meat sandwich on this shitting street dont mind me


*G E N O C I D E*


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jul 27, 2021)

Skitzels said:


> For a second I thought this was going to be a thread discussing if the Holocaust even happened at all


didn't
should've
simple as


----------



## ouch (Jul 28, 2021)

ok but if there was a genocide this thread wouldn't be dead would it? 

or are they trying to cover it up?? wooden doors etc..?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jul 29, 2021)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> A new paranoia is beginning to rise in the world. This paranoia is a new genocide.
> 
> France has recently passed legislation to require vaccine papers if you want to use public transportation or eat at a restaurant, failing to have your papers on you equals six months in prison, failing to check them as a business is a year in prison. The French populace have already burned down at least one vaccine clinic in protest & continue to protest this new legislature.
> 
> ...


Stage 4:
Dehumanization of OP, for he is a gigantic faggot.


----------



## Terrorist (Jul 29, 2021)

The establishment uses the Holocaust mythos to shut down criticism of Israel and/or progressivism (think Jonathan Pollard shouldn’t get away with espionage? Think “demigirl” shouldn’t be an accepted identity? ITS ANUDDUH SHOAH). You will get no equal sympathy for using their lines of argument. Practically speaking, Posobiec’s approach will make no difference.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 30, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Stage 4:
> Dehumanization of OP, for he is a gigantic faggot.


No, I'm super-straight.

Addendum: I feel no shame nor do I regret making this thread, fuck you & your faggoty struggle session.


----------

